# Can someone help please



## AwesomeTanya (Mar 8, 2012)

I have 3 female ferrets, spayed about a month ago and they have suddenly gone really hyper. They are not usually like this. One of the used to be quite chunky and has suddenly lost weight (like almost overnight) so now she is like 'normal' ferret size. I was wondering if it was something to do with the time of the year or something else?
Thanks


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

could well be the time of year. how much play time do they get with you? how old are they? 

i'd just make sure they're eating properly and not worry too much. mine lot are hyper whenever we have play time anyway. they climb up everything, jump around and generally go nuts. the best time is when i have a full clean out, everything out jet wash and disinfect when i let them back in the go absolutely nutty covering themselves in shavings and jumping on each other. my 7 year old even does this. 

i think it sounds like normal ferrety behaviour to me :thumbup1:


----------



## Birmingham Ferret Rescue (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi dont worry to much ferrets sometimes do lose weight after castration or spay and as said this time of year being breeding season they are more hyper.


----------

